# Need a decent temporary internet connection for Just a month



## radonryder (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there any way I can get a temperory Internet connection thats reasonably fast and unlimited....I'll be in Cochin for around a month.....
Dont mind spending much(~1000-1500 max...if theres none more i guess)....but I need a decent Speeds and an unlimited plan preferably...
last year i tried the Airtel Gprs internt(using phone as modem)...Wasnt happy with it at all....Seemd like dialup was faster

So could someone help me out.....I'll be leaving in a few days for cochin....
Thanks in advance


----------



## pimpom (Jun 23, 2009)

*www.bsnl.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

This is a summary of what they say about temporary connections -

Bandwidth: Above 256 Kbps

Installation  Charges: 500

Security deposit for modem: 1000

Modem charges: 200

Plan charges: Double of the normal fixed monthly charges

I don't know if they can actually provide a temporary connection in Cochin or how long they will take to have a connection up and running after you apply for it.

I'm quite happy with the speed I get with my BSNL connection. What I'm not satisfied with is their reliability, at least in my area. Service is often down for hours or days at a time.


----------



## amitash (Jun 23, 2009)

BSNL will probably take a month to come and set it up itself....


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 25, 2009)

IMO, If ur going for a temporary connection then gprs (or EDGE) is the best way to go


----------



## din (Jun 25, 2009)

Cochin ? You have a lot of options then.

I guess you will be in the town limit. Airtel has EDGE now, not just GPRS and speed it not that bad.

BSNL temp connection - Problem is you need a land phone first. As other members poineted, sometimes it may take more time.

TATA-VSNL - Not sure whether they give it for 1 month, but contact them, I think they ask for 3 months rental in advance or so. Good service.

Asianet - Service is good and you will get new connection fast.

Airtel - Not much formalities I think, conn fast.

Or you can go for the tata indicom USB modem or the reliance one.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

I am using BSNL WLL connection and I am pretty much happy with it except for playing games online as it needs heavy bandwidth! It's a 112Kbps unlimited connection and I get about 18Kbps when I download with IDM. Surfing speed is good. The monthly rent of telephone is Rs. 120 and the internet bill is Rs. 250. Therefore the bill generally comes @ Rs 370 + your outgoing calls . It is a wireless connection. You'll get a Telephone + An USB Modem(CDMA) and it's easy to set up the connection.

But sometimes due to lack of signal it fails to connect but it happens rarely. It is a boon for those who live in rural areas.


*bsnl.co.in/service/wll.htm


----------

